
Music: A Mathematical Offering (2008) - krn
https://homepages.abdn.ac.uk/d.j.benson/pages/html/maths-music.html
======
Solstinox
Outside of building synths, the most useful notion in this book that I recall
is that a piano gives a smoother quality to string instruments. Nice
orchestration trick.

~~~
Rochus
> Outside of building synths

For building synths I would rather recommend
[https://www.amazon.com/-/Designing-Software-Synthesizer-
Plug...](https://www.amazon.com/-/Designing-Software-Synthesizer-Plug-Ins-
RackAFX-ebook/dp/B00P2ITFZG) or [https://www.amazon.com/-/Developing-Virtual-
Synthesizers-VCV...](https://www.amazon.com/-/Developing-Virtual-Synthesizers-
VCV-Rack/dp/0367077736). The referenced book does have examples in CSound, but
the emphasis is on mathematics.

------
motohagiography
I've just bought my first analog synth, and Chapter 8 on Synthesis is the
precise introduction I have been looking for from essential principles. Thank
you for posting this.

